# Canon LP-E6 Recharge performance vs charger heat.



## mrsfotografie (Aug 3, 2013)

Has anybody noticed the charger gets hotter if 'recharge performance' gets worse? I just noticed my charger was running fairly hot. The battery charging in it is at one (red) bar. Discharge performance of the battery is still good though.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 3, 2013)

I'd be concerned that your battery has a lot of leakage, that will do two things.
1. The leakage will generate head due to discharge

2. The charger will work harder and heat up more.

The number of bars is related to the number of charge / discharge cycles, and not a indicator of battery condition. Let the battery sit a few days to a week, installing / checking/ removing it each day. If it is significantly discharging, toss it.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks, I'll monitor its performance. The battery is now fully charged and the charger cool to the touch (but then it's finished charging obviously). I was wondering if I was being overly concerned about the heat dissipation I found on this instance since I normally don't touch the charger while it's still charging.


----------

